# This is the life....



## MopTop Havanese

'Nuff said~~~~ :biggrin1: 

(Heidi this morning, 11 days old)


----------



## ama0722

She is so stinkin cute and I love that GIANT PUPPY Belly! Looks like it needs some rubs from all of us!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert

OMG isnt that the truth AWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness!ound:That is the cutest puppy picture I have ever seen!I love it!ound:

That's a belly full.............ound:


----------



## Missy

she is a little budha!!! oh how cute. I want her- can I have her Katie? Please!


----------



## Thumper

My gosh that is SO SOOOOO cute!!!! I could just :kiss: that belly a zillion times. 

That is definately a TOP puppy pic!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

aaawwwwhhhhh sooooooo cute. Give that little girl a belly rub from me.


----------



## maryam187

*!!!OMG!!!* I love her!


----------



## Leslie

She is absolutely, positively adorable!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Wonder where Heidi gets it from?
:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

*OH NO!* Don't do that to me, I feel like running all the way to CA to grab them both from you!


----------



## Sissygirl

Not a care in the world - I guess she feels loved and secure.

What a precious little one!


----------



## dboudreau

Tooooo cute.


----------



## Judy A

That is a hoot....what a Precious Puppy Picture...a definate PPP!! They say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree...


----------



## Jane

Oh Katie, Heidi is just asking for a belly blow!!

I love her. What a sweet little girl!!


----------



## Lynn

Katie,

Thanks for sharing the pictures of Heidi with us. I think we are all in love with her now! I love the pictures of her and her mom, please keep them coming.


----------



## DAJsMom

I'm thinking Rocklin isn't anywhere near San Diego, or we'd be there this weekend to kiss that sweet puppy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all for your kind words~ I love this little girl so much!
Here are a couple more from this morning~ I am in love with her little eyebrows!
You just let me know if you are getting sick of Heidi pictures....ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my goodness. Look at that adorable baby and her beautiful mommy! That is one big puppy tummy! A happy mommy too!

Thanks Katie. 

Susan


----------



## Leeann

Who could get sick of Heidi pictures?? Katie she is breathtaking. Hmmm do we see a new girl being added to your family??


----------



## Brady's mom

I love the one of her and her mommy! I don't think I could ever get tired of puppy pictures. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Laurief

Katie, are you crazy!!!! We LOVE the baby pics!!
She is so sweet, I just love the little pinkl areas on her, makes me think of my babies when they were that age!!! And that includes my human kids!!


----------



## maryam187

Hahaha, Heidi seems to get too much of her mommy's hypnotizing milk, how beautiful she is!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

What a beautiful puppy!!! I love her markings. I can tell she is already spoiled with love!!
Karen


----------



## Missy

Drat Katie, you obviously love her too much to part with her. I love her little eyebrows too. But I love the shot of her on her mommy's belly. You forget how tiny these puppies are until you see them next to a full grown Hav. How is the mommy so clean and beautiful?


----------



## lfung5

That's gotta be one of the cutest pics I have ever seen. I can already tell heidi is not a picky eater. look at that belly!


----------



## Doggie Nut

She's such a sweet little rolle polle!! I guess since she doesn't need to share she is taking full advangtage of it! I love your pictures....don't stop!!


----------



## Lina

How completely adorable is Heidi!? I love her pictures! That one of her and her mommy is SO CUTE. There's no way we can get sick of Heidi pictures ever!


----------



## juliav

OMG Katie,

That is the most adorable picture of Heidi.  She is so cute and so adorably chubby. I guess it comes from being a singleton.


----------



## lfung5

Every time I look at this picture, I laugh. She looks so cute. It's almost looks like she swallowed an orange.


----------



## Kathy

Too darn cute! Yep, she inherited the "what a life" gene!!


----------



## Poornima

Katie,
The baby and mom are just too adorable. Loved the picures! Keep them coming.


----------



## ama0722

I love the Mommy belly shot! Do they really crawl up on the mom like that? 

Amanda

BTW, I don't think anyone could get sick of puppy photos... if so, wrong forum for them!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Ohmygosh. I just want to kiss that milk-filled belly! Heidi and Emmy are beautiful together. Such a perfect picture of the love of a Mom for her baby.


----------



## anneks

That is the cutest puppy picture and Emmy is just gorgeous. I love the color she turned! She is obviously enjoying her puppy.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Katie!

What truly adorable pictures of Heide! Could she be any more precious? Nooo, I don't think so!

I also luuuuv your new avatar with Miss Daisy! 
All such beauties!
Belly rubs and kisses for them all
Beverly


----------



## Julie

Love seeing the new pictures Katie!Heidi is just adorable!Love the eyebrows:eyebrows: and the picture on Mommy's tummy?Too cute!That's like they do when you have a human baby...Keep sharing if you can......hoto::whoo:hoto::whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Katie! How cute!! If you don't keep Heidi for yourself than you need to for Emmy ~ mommy and daughter are inseperable! How precious...I bet you find yourself sitting and watching the two for hours. Heidi is one lucky and darling little baby girl ~ and I have a feeling a little royal princess!


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, how cute is that sweet pup!! And a happy healthy pup she is  I love the picture of her with her mama... Cute!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Big YAWN. How adorable.


----------



## Callalilly

Oh Katie! Max and I are going crazy over Heidi's pictures. At first when Max saw her sacked out on her Momma's tummy, he said "That's not a real puppy, that's got to be a stuffed animal." Then we saw the picture of her with her little foot up and he started to giggle. We are just laughing and squeaking up a storm here talking baby talk to her. He thinks Carter is so lucky to have a cutie patootie like that to play with. 

Please keep the pictures coming! We love them!!:whoo: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom

We are not going to get sick of these pictures! Heidi is just adorable!


----------



## CacheHavs

Aww, Katie she is such a pretty baby.:baby:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*2 weeks old today!! *moved from other thread**

I will continue to do weekly pictures/updates on this thread~
Heidi is 2 weeks old today. Where has the time gone? Her eyes still aren't open, maybe in the next couple days. She weighs in at 1 lb 4 oz. I wonder how she will ever walk..with that huge belly! :biggrin1: 
Enjoy the pics from this morning


----------



## maryam187

Awww, the little chubbiness herself, how lovely she is!


----------



## Laurief

What a sweet little chubby thing!!!


----------



## Julie

With a tummy like that she better be building up her leg muscles!:dance: Isn't that just a kick?I love it!It will be really cute to see her when her eyes open.:kiss: for the little cutie :kiss:


----------



## mckennasedona

She is sooo cute. She just looks so soft and cuddly. 

Susan


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she is gorgeous.


----------



## juliav

Katie,

She is such a sweet, adorable puppy.


----------



## Paige

She's just gorgeous


----------



## judith

what a kissable sweetypie!


----------



## ama0722

Katie,
I am going trick or treating at your house... I like what you have in your candy dish!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Katie,please may I have her???


----------



## good buddy

She sure is a special little girl. I bet you're just crazy about her. I sure would be!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Heidi is 3 weeks old!*

My little tubbo is 3 weeks old now. Her eyes are open and she is attempting to get her huge belly in motion.
We call her our mini-Saint Bernard~!


----------



## CacheHavs

Aww, Katie she is just precious.

What a darling little girl


----------



## Lina

haha! She really does look like a St. Bernard! How adorable she is!


----------



## ama0722

She has the coloring down! But I really think the 3 week mark is where I start to see the Neezer!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie,

You have one special little princess there ~ she is so adorable!!!


----------



## maryam187

Katie,
she's a such an adorable baby :baby:


----------



## Laurief

Wow - look at her with those open eyes, she is so sweet!
ARE you keeping her???


----------



## Paige

She is such the cutie..Keep posting pictures..I love watching her grow.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I will know better once she gets a bit older~ I may hang on to her a bit longer than 10 weeks and "grow her up" a bit. (although this may take a little convincing with hubby).
If she is evaluated show quality I will keep her. Once Jester is finished, I will have no one else to show! If she doesn't end up show quality, then I will find a perfect family for her~


----------



## Laurief

Well with a face like that, if she doesnt show, I dont think you have any problems placing her!!


----------



## havaluv

What darling little markings! I love her face!


----------



## irnfit

Katie, Heidi is beautiful. Looks like she might have eyebrows coming in.


----------



## Missy

Katie, hiedi is beautiful-- but I think you may have to change her name to bernadette/bernie- she really does look like St Bernard. I can see the little barrel under her chin - it would be so cute. Ummmm??? can I have her? LOL


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh, I just love that mother/daughter picture. So sweet!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Julie

Katie,
Heidi is just as cute as can be!She does have the Saint Bernard look doesn't she?How sweet!:kiss:


----------



## dboudreau

She is precious. Much cuter than a St. Bernard. lol


----------



## Missy

Amanda, what is a "Neezer"?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Katie- She is getting more adorable with each day. You've got a real cutie!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Katie, Heidi is just adorable! What a precious little face!

Maybe you'll be showing her in Richmond next August! That would be fun!

Beverly


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> Amanda, what is a "Neezer"?


Missy~ It's short for "Havanese-r" Get it? Hava"neezer":biggrin1:

Katie~ She's such a little doll!


----------



## Missy

thanks Leslie, nice to be in on the joke!!!


----------



## ama0722

oooh oops! I know I posted this in the nickname post before because my husband calls Dora, Dora Neezer!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*4 weeks old today~!*

Heidi is 4 weeks old today. She has suddenly turned into a little dog! She is walking now, lets out little baby barks, and is trying to initiate play by batting at the bigger dogs faces. It's so cute! But I would say her two favorite things still are eating and sleeping! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

She is so beautiful, and so is the little boy she is kissing.


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie,
What a precious girl (and boy!). No wonder you can't resist spoiling that sweet puppy!

Susan


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, she really DOES look like a dog now, I guess the cute guinea pig phase is over and the cute puppy phase has begun *sigh* time seems to go by fast looking at all puppy pics other than Pablo's.


----------



## Alexa

Oh, how precious she is!! Puppy kisses - yum!!


----------



## Thumper

She's a cutey! And your son looks SOOO happy! He's adorable, too  I think one of Gucci's favorite things is sleeping, too. That hasn't changed much!

Kara


----------



## juliav

She is absolutely adorable and your little boy is just goregous!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh my that last shot is soo cute. heidi is just so sweet. I really want her. PLEASE!!!!!!! oh my aching MHS!!!


----------



## Lina

What beautiful shots! That last one with the adorable boy is just SO CUTE. I love it.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Katie!Heidi is just as cute as a bug's ear.......and so is your son!He looks like he just lights up a room when he enters........very sweet.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc

I missed this thread!! 

Ohhh, what a little fatso she is in that first photo!!! lol Too darn sweet. 

I LOVE all the pics of chubby Heidi, Katie. She's beautiful! Is that your son in the last set of photos? What a gorgeous looking boy! I'll bet he must get tickled pink to handle the pup.


----------



## irnfit

Great new pics, Katie. She is hot and she knows it.


----------



## CinnCinn

Missy - you got that right! Oh my aching MHS! I JUST got my 2nd house trained and I want her!!!!

She is stunning! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> 'Nuff said~~~~ :biggrin1:
> 
> (Heidi this morning, 11 days old)


Now that's a well fed puppy! What a darling picture.
Are you keeping her?


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Wonder where Heidi gets it from?
> :biggrin1:


Katie is she a singleton?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jan~ Yes she is a singleton. There were others in the litter, still born.  But we feel so lucky to have her to love and spoil. I will keep her if she continues on the track she is now~ if not she will be avaliable to a lucky home!


----------



## Missy

ME ME ME ME ME!!!!! Katie, ME!!! (oh my aching MHS)


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Heidi is 5 weeks old now!*

Heidi is 5 weeks old now. She has become such a fun little spoiled puppy. She loves to be outside and act goofy~!


----------



## Cheryl

What a cutie! I love her coloring!


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Katie,

She is so adorable!!! I sure hope she continues on the path to stardom and you get to keep her ~ she has one of those faces that will knock the judges to pick her!! Enjoy her! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

She's really cute, Katie. How big do you think she will be? Just curious, does a singleton turn out differently because they don't learn to fight for their food, play with their siblings, etc?


----------



## juliav

Ooooh!!! She is just too cute.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I am going to guess her to be around 10-11 lbs fullgrown.
She is my first singleton, so I am not sure if I can answer your questions. I have heard stories that they turn out just fine! We pay alot of attention to her. I know she is missing out on "puppy play" by not having siblings, so I try to play with her with stuffed animals so she can wrestle bite and play.
I can tell you she is lonely. She will cry and howl if no one is paying attention to her! :suspicious: I just moved her into the x-pen yesterday, and that seems to help now that she can see us. She seems happier! She loves to be out running around playing with the big dogs, that's for sure! She isn't afraid of them at all~
Here is a pic of her with Jester.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

She has got to be one of the sweetest looking pups ever. I can't get over the markings on her face - they're so cute!

I hope she turns out to be a keeper for you. I know she'd be a keeper for anyone who was lucky enough to get her, but I think it would be extra fun to watch her in the ring.

Wanda


----------



## pjewel

OMG, she is *the* cutest thing. I want to scoop her right up.


----------



## Lina

That picture of her little butt and frog legs playing with Jester is just adorable! She sure is a beauty!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Heidi is so darn cute! I love the way she's playing with Jester. You've got a doll baby, for sure!


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie,
She is just adorable. I'll bet it's really kind of fun and different having only one to spoil. She's a special little girl, that's for sure. 

Susan


----------



## Laurief

She gets cuter and cuter every day!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, is that Heidi ever a winsome little girl. So much charm!! Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## ama0722

That is so cute how Jester gets down low to her level to let her bite him! He is as cute as she is!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Katie, I just adore this little girl. I love the picture of her with Jester.


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the pictures, Katie! That one of her, with her head upside, looking at us ... can't get cuter than that!  I agree, her markings are gorgeous. I love that rich brown and black. Her white is SO bright! Ahhhhh...... new puppies..... gotta love them.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok....now you've gone and done it! Stirred up my MHS with that darling little "tiney hiney" pic! That pic is just begging for some serious cuddles! Are you keeping her? I don't see how you could possibly part with her....no way if she were mine! Can't wait to see more of Heidi!


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the new photos Katie!She is really a sweet looking little girl.:hug:


----------



## TnTWalter

*OMG....*

her markings look like she has panties on in the pic with her playing with Jester.....

I never understood the MHS thing, but seeing her....I get it!!! Winston would play with her...why don't you send her my way?? eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*It's Friday again!*

Time for another weekly update. Heidi is 6 weeks old today. She is such a joy. She loves to play outside, especially with the 4 kids that live next door. She doesn't like to poop in her x-pen...she lets me know VERY loudly that it's outside potty time! Stinker!
I am including some pics of her...her first time with a stick (which she loved) and one of her back to show her changing colors. She is really gettng a golden/orange color to her hair. Just like her daddy. It will be interesting to see if she holds onto any of her color. She even has some lighter colors coming in under the black mask on her face!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Katie, she is such a proud little girl, love her tail and gait on the 3rd pic.


----------



## Missy

oh she is adorable.


----------



## Thumper

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Katie, she is just oo cute!!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

She is such a beautiul little girl. It's so much fun to watch her grow and see her changing color. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she gets more beautiful every week. She looks like a lot of fun, too.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Katie- I just love your little girl! The pictures of her proudly carrying the stick and showing a flash of pad are my favorites. She looks like she's got "attitude"! You've got a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Alexa

Oh my, she is tooooooo cute...love the one with the stick in her mouth...running off with the "prey", LOL

Alexa


----------



## Lina

Katie she is such a beauty! Her orange/rust color reminds me a lot of Kubrick's on his ears. It's a great color. So are you keeping her? Can I have her?


----------



## ama0722

Katie,
Look she is already retrieving at 6 weeks, she needs to come show Dora retrieving is fun!

Amanda


----------



## Paige

She is gorgeous Katie....I just love her coloring..and you can't blame a girl for not wanting that crap(pun intended) in her little home.


----------



## Julie

What a cutie!I think she is simply as cute as a button!I swear she looks cuter in each and every picture!


----------



## Lina

ama0722 said:


> Katie,
> Look she is already retrieving at 6 weeks, she needs to come show Dora retrieving is fun!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, Dora sounds like Kubrick. He has JUST started to come back with a ball, but 50% of the time when I throw it, he will go get it but starts to throw it around, entertaining himself. LOL. I guess I shouldn't complain since it's less work for me.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

In the stick and strut photos she looks like she has confidence to spare. 

That white stripe up the back of her head is too cute. Plus, her face gets more adorable with every week.

Wanda


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ Thank you for sharing your adorable little girl w/us. I think she's just the cutest thing!


----------



## ama0722

Lina- yeah, lets just say she hates throw the ball. She is too smart for that game. She likes tug and she likes chase but throw ball is stupid. It doesn't help when trying to teach her formal retrieve for obedience though!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom

Katie, she is so gorgeous!! She is such a happy little girl and look how confident she is!! Thank you for sharing those wonderful pictures.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Time for another weekly update. Heidi is 6 weeks old today. She is such a joy. She loves to play outside, especially with the 4 kids that live next door. She doesn't like to poop in her x-pen...she lets me know VERY loudly that it's outside potty time! Stinker!
> I am including some pics of her...her first time with a stick (which she loved) and one of her back to show her changing colors. She is really gettng a golden/orange color to her hair. Just like her daddy. It will be interesting to see if she holds onto any of her color. She even has some lighter colors coming in under the black mask on her face!


What a doll Katie!!!


----------



## Judy A

Oh my, how could she get any cuter? I am on the search for a new pup and I pray whatever I find is as cute as your Heidi. I know I should be as concerned about temperament as looks, but I do seem to fall for the cute ones!!


----------



## maryam187

Judy :whoo: are you getting MyKee or Heidi?


----------



## Judy A

Wouldn't that be great! I think I might be a bit too far away as I need to be able to drive to pick up a puppy. My pockets aren't as deep as I'd like them to be!!


----------



## marjrc

Ooooooooo, great news, Judy!! :whoo:

Thanks for indulging us with new Heidi pics, Katie! She is my new favorite puppy.  Of course, I seem to have a new 'favorite' every week! Who can resist all these gorgeous pups? LOL 

Ah yes, but Heidi has something special about her and I am totally in love with her colors and attitude!


----------



## Suuske747

She is extremely beautiful, adorable and so much more!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Wow, Katie, I must have missed this post. Your Heidi is gorgeous. I love her coloring.


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, she just gets more beautiful each week. She does have some of her daddy's color. I love the photo with the stick. She looks so proud of her acquisition.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*7 weeks*

Heidi is 7 weeks old now~!
She is doing pretty good with potty training. Carter tried to show her the doggy door, but she just goes to it and sits down if she needs to go potty. If we don't see her, she will whine or bark. She has never had a single poop accident in the house! She is about 75% for peeing outside. 
Believe it or not, Emmy is still allowing her to nurse. Nutty girl~! You can see in the one picture how funny some of her nursing sessions are!
We are really leaning toward keeping her. At least letting her grow up for a few months to see how she turns out. But I need some help. I am not sure if I want to keep her name Heidi. I can't come up with a good registered name for her. Brooklyn wants to change her name to "Kitty" and Carter wants to change her name to "Bria"~ Anybody have any ideas???


----------



## juliav

Heidi is just adorable. I just love a picture of her sitting next to mommy.


----------



## Missy

Oh Katie, she is a beauty. I love that Emmy still let's her nurse. that is going to be one secure little gal. I love Bria. But since she has coloring of a saint bernard (and it looks like she's keeping it) how about Bernadette. Bernie for short. Although she is kind of too petty for a bernie.


----------



## Havtahava

She's really cute! That expression on her face with the one paw on mom's face hair is hilarious!

Tinky always wanted to nurse forever too. We had to put onesies on her to assist in drying up her milk. It was hilarious to see six puppies that were 75% her size all trying to nurse while she stood up though. Stinker!


----------



## Lina

How adorable!!! I love Heidi's pics! She's so beautiful.


----------



## ChristineL

I just saw this thread  

Ohhhhhhh Soooooooooo cute! I love fat puppy bellies. It needs lots of kisses.


----------



## Judy A

Heidi is SO cute. I'm not surprised that you want to keep her!!


----------



## Julie

Heidi is a real cutie!That girl just looks like she has spunk!What a doll.......


----------



## ama0722

She has stayed so adorable... I think it would be too hard to let her go as well!

Amanda


----------



## KristinFusco

She's such a beauty Katie!

I love her adorable coloring. I wouldn't be able to part with her either!

~KRistin


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

MopTop Havanese said:


> ...We are really leaning toward keeping her. At least letting her grow up for a few months to see how she turns out. But I need some help. I am not sure if I want to keep her name Heidi. I can't come up with a good registered name for her. Brooklyn wants to change her name to "Kitty" and Carter wants to change her name to "Bria"~ Anybody have any ideas???


How about:
MopTop's Little Swiss Miss (Heidi)

She gets prettier every week!

Wanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie,

Heidi is just the cutest little dear! She sure is bursting with personality and good looks! I'm happy to hear you are going to keep her, BUT if you should ever decide not to keep her, she can come and live with us and be Kohana's little sister!


----------



## Suuske747

Oh I love that name : little swiss miss!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh, be still my heart! Heidi is adorable and her coat is exquisite!! Thanks for sharing your joy!


----------



## maryam187

What a cutie she is, I'm glad you're keeping her for a while, that means pics for us :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Katie,

Heidi is just adorable - I know I couldn't give her up - she is just precious!

I love the name Heidi.


----------



## marjrc

Wanda, you are sooo clever! I love it. I love the name Heidi! You don't hear it often.

Those are the most adorable pictures, Katie. sigh....... I love that little girl!!! It is a hoot seeing Emmy lay back and letting Heidi nurse some more. I'll bet it makes them both feel good and so well connected. How sweet!


----------



## dboudreau

Very sweet pictures. I too, like the name Heidi, but Swiss Miss is a close second.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Katie, she's adorable. I know if I were you I wouldn't be able to part with her.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

marjrc said:


> Wanda, you are sooo clever! I love it. I love the name Heidi! You don't hear it often...


You're too kind, Marj. Every time I hear the name "Heidi" I think of the 1937 movie with Shirley Temple. I saw it as a kid and loved it!

Don't ya' think Katie's little pup is as cute as Miss Temple, if not cuter?

Wanda


----------



## marjrc

I'm afraid I don't know that version of Heidi, but I do remember the later film. Hmmmmm..... could it be this one, I'm thinking of? I'm not sure.










I think Katie's Heidi is waaaaaaayyyyy cuter than even Miss Shirley Temple! She's surely way more headstrong. lol


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I thought of Katie's Heidi yesterday morning. AMC was airing the 1937 version of "Heidi"! It was as sweet as I remembered.

Which reminds me, is it time for more Heidi pics? :boink:

Wanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*8 weeks*

Time for another Heidi fix~ The stinker is 8 weeks old now. She is using the doggy door like a champ(has only had 2 pee accidents in the last 5 days)....and prides herself in dragging all the toys/chews up onto the big dog bed.
What a nut!
Oh, and she is teething like crazy...notice the tounge??!!


----------



## Jane

Oh, Katie....I didn't think it was possible, but Heidi is getting cuter and cuter!

She's such a little puffball! I love the photo of her sticking her tongue out and the tiny flash of pad....


----------



## Paige

Katie, she get cuter and cuter every week. She is just a doll baby.


----------



## Lina

Katie, she is adorable! I love it when their tongues stick out like that.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

OMG she does! She just gets cuter and cuter! Love that face, it is SO precious. She looks like she has personality to spare, too.

Wanda


----------



## ama0722

She is so darn cute... and I have a dog door here (Heidi time for a vacation to so cal!) and a giggling carrot!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie,

I'm coming to visit you and take Heidi with me to be Kohana's little sister!!! HAHAHA ...well at least I'm up front about it and won't use a ski mask! She is so cute!!! She has got to be the cutest little puppy ...shhhhh...don't let Kohana hear me say that! Seriously, if you should ever decide you can't have another family member I sure want her!!! I'm serious about that too!


----------



## good buddy

Oh she sure is getting cuter by the minute!! I can see why you want to keep her.


----------



## Lina

Christy, I love your new signature pic... you can really see Rufus' blue and brown eyes really well!


----------



## Missy

Oh Katie. Heidi is so adorable. be careful she is a prime candidate for the puppy snatching league.


----------



## Judy A

I'm pretty sure she'd rather be in IL!! I'm serious about that, too!!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Could Heidi get any cuter!!!! I just love the picture with her tounge hanging out and the one where she is carrying her carrot toy. Oh, and how could I not love the one where she is getting out the doggy door. She is just a doll!!!


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> Christy, I love your new signature pic... you can really see Rufus' blue and brown eyes really well!


Thanks Lina! :becky:


----------



## Callalilly

WoooooHooooo - It's Friday! I'm looking forward to our Heidi pics!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Message from Heidi:
"Come on.... I mean really.... WHY? Why must my mom dress me up in this silly sweater...all for the sake of PICTURES? Can't a girl just catch a break. I am wild and crrrrazy Heidi. I am no prissy girl. I've got sticks to catch and leaves to run in.... but.... do you think pink is my color?"


----------



## Judy A

I don't think you could possibly get any cuter that that!!! She is one happening chic and the pink would soften her tomboy side!! She looks like she's saying, "come on, boys, bring it on!!"


----------



## Lina

Katie, TOO CUTE!!!! AHHHH! I want a Heidi of my own! :hurt:

I love her pink camo jacket. She looks very smashing in it.


----------



## maryam187

Katie, what a doll she is and she looks so confident!


----------



## Callalilly

Yeah Katie!! Thank you!

These are even better than I hoped, she is so super cute. I love that hoodie, but what I want to know is....what the HECK is she gonna put in that pocket?
ound:

Brooklyn looks so pretty and very happy to be holding such an amazing little dog!

Thanks again for my/our fix!

Lisa


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh you can just tell that little girl has *attitude!!* She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ama0722

I think she is in pink camo because she is trying to sneak down to my house!!! Very adorable and way to put the pic in of her and Brooklyn so now it will make me and Lina think twice about stealing puppies from kids!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Amanda, wasn't that such a sneaky move on Katie's part? :suspicious:


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Heidi is an absolute doll and definitely a tomboy!!! You can just see the mischief in her eyes. She's got that look: "what can I get into now!!!" Oh and you can reassure her that pink is definitely her color!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Lina,
We are going to have to be prepared with Candy as a back up and I might just be willing to throw in an ipod for the older kids 

Amanda


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhhhhh. I am speachless. sooo cute.


----------



## Julie

Katie,
Heidi is just adorable.All your photos are just superb!She is a heart stealer for sure!:hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh yes...I am no dummy...I am ON to you puppy snatchers.......*hehe*:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Good idea Amanda! "Would you like this nice new shiny ipod or this old tired puppy?"


----------



## irnfit

OMG, Katie. She sure is a winner. She has such confidence in her look and stance. She's too cute!!! Are you going to be showing her?


----------



## ama0722

Lina,
We could easily sneak in when Heidi has poo bottom- you clean her up!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

hahaha Amanda, maybe YOU should be the one cleaning her up... although if I get to keep her, cleaning one bottom doesn't seem like that much to do.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

She is toooo cute! I love the pic of her holding that leaf and looking at you with a mischievous "What?" expression. Precious.

All the photos are great. She ought to be advertising something 'cause that face is simply irresistible. 

Wanda


----------



## Carol

How did I ever miss this thread!??!? Although I think it was more fun reading it through all at once and enjoying Heidi as she's grown. She is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ama0722

Carol,
That is a good point, if you have self control you don't have to sit and wait for next week pics if you wait and read it!

Unfortunately- once you get MHS really bad like most of us (probably after your pup is potty trained!) then you stalk the puppy pic post waiting for the dang puppies to open their eyes!

Amanda


----------



## luchetel

I missed this thread and just caught it now- what fun to see it happen all at once- what an incredibly beautiful puppy! How many dogs are in your family? And all I want is just one more puppy!
Oh my aching MHS!
Lynn


----------



## luchetel

I have to stop looking at this puppy and go to bed!


----------



## Janet Zee

*Katie,*

Just saw this thread, what a beautiful puppy Heidi is. It was fun watching her grow without waiting for pics each week. Just PM me your address and I would be very happy to pick her up a.s.a.p. ound:


----------



## Brady's mom

I can't believe I missed all these great pics of Heidi growing up. Wow, what a cutie. I am glad I caught up.


----------



## Callalilly

Um Katie???? :boink: 

hoto: 


Waiting "patiently" for the weekly pictures :biggrin1:

:amen:


----------



## juliav

Yes Katie,

We are waiting for our Heidi fix!!!!


----------



## Suuske747

*singing the tune from the Heidi-cartoon from the 80's*
HEEEEIIIIDDIIIII!! Heeeeiiiidiiii!! Little girl from the mountains...
Heidi, heidi! You love the fields and the mountains!
Heidi, heidi, we are waiting for you!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

You ladies are too funny!
I took a break from cleaning *sigh* to get these pics to you~ (yes we tortured her last weekend while we were decorating the tree and put her in a stocking..just for the sake of pictures..poor Heidi)
Heidi is doing great (aside from the potty thing...) and she is quite confident and full of herself~ She even got to play with her Daddy Sparky yesterday, after I tortured her with deworming and getting microchipped! But she handled it like a trooper.
Oops, gotta go...she is chewing on the Christmas tree lights!:frusty:


----------



## ama0722

OMG... Santa has filled my stocking early this year since I have been really good!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona

Very cute, Katie. 
Heidi looks much happier in her bed than she does in the stocking. Is she jumping on mama in the last photo? It's adorable.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*hehe* no acutally she is jumping on Jester. Because he has the longest coat, she thinks he is the most fun to hang off of~~~


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she gets more beautiful with each picture.


----------



## Lina

Katie, those pictures are absolutely adorable! I can't believe how cute Heidi is... and that stocking picture is priceless! Love it.


----------



## pjewel

Aww! She's such a cutie. Love her pink belly and that adorable stretch they all do. And best of all is her climbing on Jester picture. Guess I love them all.


----------



## Poornima

Katie, Heidi is so beautiful. Lovely markings. I love her picture in her bed and one with Jester. So cute!


----------



## Thumper

Ahhh...

I wanna hop on a plane and come SNATCH her up!!!!!! What a doll-baby! :kiss: Precious! Just Precious!

Can that belly shot and playing w/ daddy get any cuter? I think not.

Kara


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the Heidi fix. Oh what a little beauty she is. I love the pic of her and her daddy, and her inside the sock and the one of her sprawled on the pink mat....what a shameless hussy!!! Are you going to show her?


----------



## Callalilly

Thanks Katie! I can go on with my weekend now. I've had my Friday Heidi Fix!
She's so adorable I just can't stand it! And oh what I wouldn't do to have her in my stocking come Christmas morning?!?!?!

She photographs beautifully and really does appear to have an attitude! I love it! What does Mister Jester the Pester think of _Miss Thang_? He seemed to have been tolerating her in the picture.

Lisa 

PS - Julia I LOVE your new avatar of Bugsy - what a doll!


----------



## juliav

Thanks Lisa,

My dad took this (and a few others) of him when he was visiting for Thanksgiving.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thank you all for the nice compliments! :biggrin1: I love this girl to pieces. She holds such a special place in my heart.
I will try and answer a few of your questions~
"Miss Thang" is quite the description for her....little miss big attitude might be more like it! Just ask Elaine...we were at Elaines yesterday and Elaine didn't think Heidi's attitude was all that funny actually..LOL!
And Jester isn't Heidi's dad, Elaines Sparky is! (same dad to Kimberly's new litter). I know it can all get so confusing!
Elaine really went over Heidi yesterday to evaluate her for show quality. Together we have been watching her closely to see how she is progressing. So far everything is right on track so the answer is "yes!" if she continues on the same path, I do plan on showing her when she is 6 months old in March.
I am glad you are all enjoying her as much as I am~ Right now she is sacked out under the Christmas tree....too sweet!


----------



## Missy

Ahhhhhhh! another fantasy pup. Please may I have her? she does get prettier with every picture.


----------



## irnfit

Katie, I hope she turns out well and you show her. I would love to see that attitude strutting around the ring.


----------



## Paige

Katie, how did you know that's what I wanted in my stocking:biggrin1: 
She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Julie

What sweet pictures!I think she just looks like she has such a cocky attitude--it's adorable!I can see her now in the showring--"look at me,just look at me"
She is a super cutie!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh Lord, help me! My MHS is really flaring up right now! All those pics are just about the cutest and sweetest I have seen in awhile! I just love her fat little belly! It just cries out for a rub and a kiss!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Julie said:


> What sweet pictures!I think she just looks like she has such a cocky attitude--it's adorable!I can see her now in the showring--"look at me,just look at me"
> She is a super cutie!


That's exactly what she seems to be saying! I really look forward to seeing her strut her stuff in the ring.

I'm forwarding that stocking photo to my DH and hope he gets the hint.

Wanda


----------



## JanB

She is precious and adorable. My DH is laughing at me because those pictures had me oohing and aahing out loud  He's scared....this is how i get when I wanted a baby too, lol!!


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the latest pics of our Heidi girl!! She's adorable!!!! I love the one of her stretched out on the floor. Her colors are so pretty!

thanks for the fix, Katie!~


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ha~ I beat you ladies this week! *hehe*
Miss Heidi-ho is 11 weeks old now. She has been busy making herself comfortable under the Christmas tree, hanging out with mom and learning how to stack. Phew! Yet she still has time to smile for the camera......


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Couple more just for fun.
She is actually getting some sable colored ticking..you can see it coming in on her leg/foot. And she has spots on her neck/back that I can see when she is getting a bath. Plus another pic cuz I think she is so darned cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, what a cute little Christmas girl. It's hard to believe that 11 weeks have gone by. She's such a sweetheart.


----------



## MaddiesMom

That little Heidi is so adorable! I love the picture with her smiling. She is really learning to stack. You're right.....she's "so darned cute"!


----------



## Kathy

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ha~ I beat you ladies this week! *hehe*
> Miss Heidi-ho is 11 weeks old now. She has been busy making herself comfortable under the Christmas tree, hanging out with mom and learning how to stack. Phew! Yet she still has time to smile for the camera......


Katie,
She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I can't wait to see her in person. She looks like a little "whipper snapper" too! lol She looks like a very nice show potential to me too. Nice shoulder layback it looks like!!! I LOVE her face!!! You should be very proud of her.


----------



## ama0722

You guys realize if we don't say nice things... maybe one of us can have her!!!!

I lover her little jingle bells collar!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Yeah I agree with Amanda, Katie, little Heidi is the ugliest Hav I have ever seen. Surely you can't be considering her as show material? I think it's about time you gave her to one of us-- it will be hard to love her but I think we have what it takes to overlook her looks and her obnoxious personality and give her a good life... Whatcha think, can I have her PLEASE? !!!

(think it worked Amanda?)


----------



## Laurief

She is a doll!! ohh uhhh I a mean she is horrible!!


----------



## irnfit

She sure is beautiful. I love them at that age - they are little fluff balls.


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Little Heidi is getting to be such a big girl and she is so, so, so pretty! I love the picture where she is smiling and the last one where she is wearing the necklace.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Missy said:


> ...Katie, little Heidi is the ugliest Hav I have ever seen....I think it's about time you gave her to one of us-- it will be hard to love her but I think we have what it takes to overlook her looks and her obnoxious personality and give her a good life...


ROTFL! I almost choked on my tea when I read that. You are funny, Missy.

She really does get prettier every week. I would LOVE to find her under my tree - just like in the picture. :boink:

Wanda


----------



## Poornima

Katie,
Heidi looks so adorable. I loved the last two pictures. What a cutie pie!


----------



## Callalilly

Oh my gosh Katie she's actually getting cuter every week. I didn't think it was possible, but she is! I look forward to meeting her in person one of these days. But in the mean time thank you so much for sharing her pictures.

Lisa


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ You've got a real "looker" there!


----------



## Cheryl

What does stack mean? If it has anything do with showing, of coarse she is not good at it. And haven't I proved that I am a good Hav baby girl mommy. I think I need Hiedi to come sleep under my Christmas tree with Roxie.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, I completely agree, she is darn cute! I would LOVE to find that sweet little package under my tree on Christmas morning


----------



## JanB

Amanda and Missy, ROTFL!!! You are too funny!

Cute and adorable are understatements...she's just too precious for words


----------



## Laurief

I want a Heidi under my Christmas Tree!!!


----------



## dschles

I didn't think it was possible -- but Heidi just keeps getting cuter! Cute really doesn't do her justice -- she is stunning! 

I really don't want to get MHS as I already have my hands full, so I am going to have to stop looking at this thread.


----------



## marjrc

Katie, those are toooooooooooo adorable! I love Heidi and am always so happy to see new pics of the darling. My daughter oohed and aahed all over the latest pics too. What are you doing to us?!?!!

Please don't stop......... :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom

She really is one stunning little girl.


----------



## Missy

Ok I can't keep up the facade. She is cute, really, really cute and I want her OK!!! no she is beautiful. thanks for sharing her with us Katie.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

12 weeks......where does the time go?
This little girl is just to cute and fun...(and bratty!) we love her to pieces!
Christmas morning should be interesting! Ha!
Enjoy this weeks pics~I still can't believe she is almost 3 months old!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Katie, can you please do me a favor? Just run through her hair with your fingers, squish her and kiss her naked belly and then let her know that was from her Aunt Maryam, will ya?


----------



## Callalilly

She is beautiful ~ Thanks for the pictures Katie!


----------



## ama0722

She just looks like tons of personality! I think that is what makes her so stinking adorable! We definitely need Christmas morning pics!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Heidi is gorgeous! I love the picture with her flash of paw. Too cute!


----------



## Poornima

Awww! Katie, Heidi is too cute. I LOVE her coloring! I too love the picture with her little paw flashing.


----------



## Missy

I can see that this is still the life for little heidi. I am in love.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Katie..she is just GORGEOUS! I love her coloring! It's just yummy....like coffee and caramel with whip cream!  Such a beautiful pup!


----------



## Jane

Katie,

You are keeping her, aren't you? :biggrin1:

Look at that snow white underbelly!! Gorgeous!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jane~
Yes, we are keeping her! She will hit the show ring in the Spring unless something major goes "off"~ I am hoping she can follow in her daddy's footsteps! :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Katie, Heidi is an absolute doll! I would love to wake up Christmas morning and find a gorgeous puppy under my tree  Thanks for putting a big smile on my face


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she is beautiful and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Jane

Wow, that's really great, Katie! Your family is really growing!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Growing...yea......anyone want a dog or two?!?!?!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Tha little Heidi of yours just keeps getting more and more beautiful. I always look forward to my Friday - Heidi updates.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my! Heidi is just way too adorable. That face is to die for. And the pink belly....don't get me started!


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie do you think we could cloan Heidi so we can all have one! She is just the most darling, spunky little girl and sure has that confidence look! I'm hoping I'll have Kohana in the show ring by the time Heidi is six months old and I can already see it now - Heidi will clean up on everyone and get her championship in record time!


----------



## Thumper

Umm...Yeah, so Katie..

Are you sure you really NEED to keep Heidi? I'm thinking she'd make a great little sister to Gucci!?  SO, yeah...Not too late to change your mind, ya know!? heh. **snort**

Kara


----------



## Wesleysmom

How do you get anything done? I would be loving on puppies all day long!!!:hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

There are days when it feels like I don't get anything done!
Playing fetch is way more fun than doing dishes!!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Katie!!! You are a sweetheart for posting more pics of our Heidi-girl!  I'm VERY happy you are keeping her, as this way, we will get to see her grow up and enjoy all the amazing photos of her. She's a cutie!!!!


----------



## good buddy

She sure is a cutie, but those dark eyebrows give her a sneaky look too. I love it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Heidi 13 weeks*

Here are a few pics of the one and only Heidi~~~
The first pic might show you why it's getting a little tough to take pics of her!!! LOL
She was pretty good Christmas morning once we gave her a bully stick and a new toy~
And she loves playing "big dog" with the big dogs!!
And last but not least...she is a movie star now!! Brooklyn got a little digital camcorder for Christmas and Heidi is her favorite subject! Look how she just poses for the camera....a true star in the making.............ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Growing Beauty*

Katie - Heidi is growing more and more beautiful every day. Although, I can't resist the pink belly pose. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Lina

Katie, Heidi is so gorgeous! My favorite picture is the one of her grabbing the camera's strap. She has plenty of spunk.


----------



## JanB

Heidi is so beautiful! I'd love to run my fingers through her luscious hair. You took great pictures of a moving target, lol!


----------



## ama0722

She is so cute and yeah, playing tug that early just shows how much personality she has! Tell Brooklyn, we LOVE videos here as well!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Oh she is just so so cute!!! she's just saying 'stop taking my picture and get down here and play with me!!! Have you been able to figure out if you are going to show her yet?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I love seeing new pics of Heidi. She is so cute and now charming to boot! Can't wait to see some videos!

Wanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Missy~
Assuming she holds together as nice as she is now....yes we will be showing her once she hits 6 months~ I am so excited!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Heidi is so gorgeous! Love her coloring and markings!


----------



## BeverlyA

That will be perfect timing for the Nationals! That Heidi is just the CUTEST thing ever!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Heidi's hair looks SO soft and I can't get over her gorgeous colors! What a beautiful girl she is.  LOVE the pics, but yeah... a video would be GREAT ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--any new pictures of your beautiful little girl?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok, ok~ I was a big flake on Friday and didn't post Heidi pics.....but I think these were worth waiting for~!
Here is my 3 month old monster (at least she is a cute monster!) ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

And I just have to show you this girls eyelashes....amazing!!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok, ok just one more of the nut sleeping in her toy box ( ok, it's actually a bowl...)


----------



## ama0722

She is so stunning and then you show us the eye lashes (COME ON SPSL, how come we have not taken her in already!) But my favorite is her trying to fit herself into that bowl (it is how I look getting on some old jeans but thank goodness no one takes pics<BG>)


----------



## Paige

Katie, she is beautiful. I love her coloring, do you think she will keep it. 

How could that sweet beautiful girl, be a monster.:biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747

*knock knock* Excuse me.....

Ahem.....









Don't think it's about time we see this little Swiss Miss in action now that she's Brooklyn's favourite video-target?!


----------



## Missy

Katie, you are so good to us!!!! OH MY what a little diva with those eye lashes!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Those photos are priceless.


----------



## Cheryl

Wow--she is stunning!!!


----------



## irnfit

She gets more and more beautiful every week.


----------



## luchetel

Oh my gosh-What beautiful eyelashes! She is too cute- and such beautiful markings! She is unbelievable.
Do you know haow much she weighs now? 
Lynn


----------



## luchetel

Oh my gosh-What beautiful eyelashes! She is too cute- and such beautiful markings! She is unbelievable.
Do you know haow much she weighs now? 
Lynn


----------



## luchetel

how much does she weigh now? It is hard to tell just how big she is from the photo!


----------



## mckennasedona

Katie, an adorable little monster she is. I can't imagine anything that cute being a monster!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

She is absolutely gorgeous and those eyelashes are to die for, that's for sure!!! Her color is stunning, will she keep some/most of it???


----------



## Diana

Those eyelashes! She is simply beautiful!


----------



## SMARTY

I just love this continuing thread of Heidi. I went to look at Smarty's eyelashes. She has those when she was little, my DS remarked on have beautiful they were, now they are gone, I don't know what happened to them and now I miss them.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Heidi is 6 1/2 lbs, and almost 15 weeks old~
As far as her color holding...who knows! Her mom went from a dark sable to a very light silver. I can see some silver coming in on Heidi's muzzle. Now her dad held alot of his gold color...so maybe on her back she will hold some like him...I don't know!
Thanks so much for all your compliments...she really is a fun girl~!:biggrin1:


----------



## Elaine

Katie,
No one commented on what beautiful perfect almond shaped eyes she has.


----------



## BeverlyA

Katie, you DO have my address, right? 
Of course I don't expect you to ship her! but if you happen to be in Nebraska and need somewhere to just, ummm, drop her off for a bit...

Seriously Katie, she is stunning!
Hope to see her myself this summer!

Beverly


----------



## Poornima

*May Be It's Maybelline! *:biggrin1:

Katie, Lizzie too has long lashes like Heidi's. I bet they get them from their dad Sparky!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Julie

Heidi is so beautiful.....and those are great photos of that cutie! She is an absolute doll baby!:kiss:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Poornima~ now I will have to look at Sparky's eyelashes next time I see him!! Heidi's momma has long eye lashes too!


----------



## Callalilly

Heidi's a beauty and a cutie!! Thank you very much for sharing the pictures of her with us.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Beautiful Half Sister*

Of course little Miss Heidi is beautiful - she's MeMe's half sister. :biggrin1: Seriously Katie - she has eyes and a body to die for. I love watching her grow up. She's going to be so fun to take into the ring. What's her first show?


----------



## Jane

Katie, Heidi keeps getting cuter. If this keeps going on, I'm not sure what will happen!!!:biggrin1:

Lisa, MeMe is looking wonderful - I can't believe how much her coat has grown in just the past month or so since I last saw you! Give her a big squeeze for me!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Thanks Jane. It's funny when you live with them every day you don't really notice things like the coat getting longer but now that I think about it you are right. Maybe that's why she keeps getting easier to groom for the shows. Gotta thank "mama" Elaine for that! :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jane and Lisa~
Funniest thing happened last night! We went out to dinner for my hubby's 40th birthday.....we were sitting there....and guess who got seated right behind us? Elaine!! She went out with her family to celebrate her sons birthday! It was the craziest thing~ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls

You've got a youngin Katie - what fun. Was dinner good?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh yes...yuuuumy!
We went to Claim Jumper~ we had so much I had leftovers for lunch..then I promptly fell into a carbohydrate coma and took a nap on the couch!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, you're too dang funny!! LMBO ound:

Suzanne, I do agree with you... video of Miss Heidi please!!! :biggrin1:

Katie, she's a beauty and those lashes..... omg!! To die for! I would guess her colors will lighten, but I love those bands of gold/rust on her back. Just gorgeous! I'll bet she makes you laugh a lot. 

Lisa, MeMe is a beauty! I love her face.


----------



## Jane

MopTop Havanese said:


> Oh yes...yuuuumy!
> We went to Claim Jumper~ we had so much I had leftovers for lunch..then I promptly fell into a carbohydrate coma and took a nap on the couch!:biggrin1:


ound: You are too funny, Katie! How neat that Elaine and her family were right there beside you! So her son and your DH share the same bday?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yup! Jan 10th is their big day~!!


----------



## dboudreau

I've been catching up on this thread. Heidi is sure growing into a beauty. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Heidi 16 weeks*

Heidi turned 16 weeks on Friday (I know I am a few days late with pics).
I decided to torture her today with a bath~ she wasn't too impressed.
Enjoy the pics of the clean girl~!!! (of course she had to get a big drink prior to pics...!) :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she is so beautiful. She is a heartbreaker.


----------



## Missy

ahhhhhh! she is so sweet!


----------



## juliav

Heidi is such a beautiful girl and I just can't get over how big she has gotten!!!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, Heidi looks sooo adorable. I LOVE her coloring!


----------



## maryam187

Haha, Katie, Heidi's got the same look on her face that Pablo has after a bath. Man, they really are like cats in so many ways...how much does little Heidi weigh now? She looks quite sturdy, but it's probably mostly her fluffy hair. Pablo weighed in at 8.6 pounds on Saturday.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I love your Heidi! She gets more adorable with each passing day!


----------



## ama0722

She is so sweet! I love the no eyes stage 

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Heidi is prob weighing in around 7 lbs or so...she has some junk in her trunk! The kids were laughing at her "bubble butt".....She has great solid bone structure thats for sure!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - I love the new pictures. She's going to be a heart throb - keep the boys away! Is there a bit of silvering or is that just a few white hairs? I love her cute rear and the way she seems to say "yea, I know. I'm cute." :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

She's just beautiful....


----------



## Laurief

Wow , she gets more and more gorgeous!!


----------



## marjrc

What a beauty! Her coloring isn't so common. It's striking!! Love the pics. Thank you, Katie.


----------



## whitBmom

Heidi is so sweet! I agree, as she get older she gets more and more beautiful.


----------



## Lina

Heidi is just gorgeous! She certainly has captured all of our attentions!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

It's Friday~ So here are a few pics of the girl.
I forgot to post these last Friday, so I will do them first...
Anyone want a muddy dog? Little buggar thought it was so fun to dig in the wet mud under the peagravel in the new dog run~~~I didn't really see the humor in that....
Now that was a fun bath!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few random pics from this week~~


----------



## Lina

OH OH OH OH OH! I LOVE these new pictures! Can I have Heidi? She is absolutely adorable, filthy paws and all!


----------



## Jane

AACCKKK! Look at that muddy muzzle!

(I am a clean freak....)

Give Heidi a kiss for me!


----------



## Havtahava

She's looking good, Katie.


----------



## mckennasedona

I have to admit I love the dirty dog look. You just know she had a good time digging in the mud. 
What a cutie she is. Thanks for the weekly updates Katie.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I love the mud pix! She is a little tomboy! A beautiful one though!


----------



## Missy

ohhhhh she is a beauty!!! how old is she now? I will give her a paw bath anytime you want you just have to give her to me _ _


----------



## MopTop Havanese

She is 18 weeks old now~ (4 months)


----------



## MaddiesMom

Heidi is just the cutest thing, muddy or not!


----------



## Diana

Heidi is so very pretty and cleans up beautifully!:biggrin1: I love seeing her pictures!


----------



## juliav

Awwww, Heidi is just adorable and the filthy paws picture is just great!!!


----------



## anneks

She is just adorable. I love her coloring!


----------



## maryam187

Katie, Heidi is still 'Hollywood' even with all the mud she looks adorable.


----------



## Poornima

Katie, Heidi is looking fabulous, mud or no mud! Will you bring her to Santa Clara show? I plan to visit on Friday.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - I have to agree that she looks like she had way too much fun digging in the mud. She sure cleans up pretty. She's looking beautiful. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Katie, she really is beautiful! I'll take the muddy little girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

She still is stunning!! I can't wait for the opportunity to meet her in person some day!!


----------



## havaluv

What a beauty! Even muddy, she is irrisistable! What a pretty coat she has!


----------



## BeverlyA

Katie,
Are you and the kids tired of her yet? 
You know where you can drop her off if you are! I'd LUVVVVV giving her baths!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Katie, you realize that if you were to EVER let one of the forum members puppysit or have Heidi in their home for whatever reason, it would mean WAR for the rest of us?!! :biggrin1: 

What beautiful pics of her stalking. That one of your daughter with Heidi in bows is totally cute! Both your girls are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

~~ I may be a fool for saying this....but Heidi will be staying with Elaine in March when my family goes to Hawaii~ you may want to book your flight now...
You can just return her to me after she blows her puppy coat... With how thick her coat is, I am sure it won't be_ too_ much trouble for you~~ound: Oh, and maybe you can train her to actually walk while on a leash, and not bunny hop? And maybe you can get her championship also while you have her?! ound::whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Well, I would take her and her mats. If I got thru Kodi's, I can get thru anything. :biggrin1: But, when you learn how to stop the bunny-hop walks, let me know. I have one of those, too...Shelby.


----------



## BeverlyA

As soon as I get those grooming and showing DVD's I'll be all set Katie! No problem!
Wooooo Hooo!! Heidi is coming to Nebraska for her vacation!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

*Heidi would LOVE to strut her stuff in the streets of Montreal, so I'll make the sacrifice and take her for a while, o.k.? I can get her to meet with international models who can show her how to walk the walk and with local celebrities, who will have her acting the role :drama: she was born to take on - Super Star !*








*As to grooming her, no problemo! *


----------



## Elaine

Katie,
Are you taking Heidi to Santa Clara so she can show in the puppy match on Saturday night?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I didn't know there was a puppy match on Sat night..I don't see any information printed anywhere~!!
But no, I wasn't planning on bringing her~ she loves to chew on Jesters face, and I can only imagine how horrible he would look after 4 straight days of them together~~plus I am not so sure she is ring ready~~ She is still a bunny rabbit or a nose-diver on the lead. If I loosen her lead, she nosedives...if I try to pull/pop the lead up, she bunny hops on her hind legs...*sigh* She was a riot today at Carters baseball practice. Not only that, she is a big big big barker and thinks she needs to bark at everyone in site.....
I am afraid if I spent 4 days in an rv with her I just may end up accidently leaving her barking jackrabbiting nosediving leadbutt behind.................


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Aw! I just wanna rub her belly!


----------



## Jane

MopTop Havanese said:


> I am afraid if I spent 4 days in an rv with her I just may end up accidently leaving her barking jackrabbiting nosediving leadbutt behind.................


ound: ound: ound:
Katie, you crack me up! Heidi is a little beauty...with a big personality, I guess!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yea, I did end up bringing her this weekend and she wasn't as bad as I thought she would be. She def gave our RV neighbors an earful with all her barking....but she did learn how to walk on a leash nicely! I am sorry you didn't get to see more of her at the lunch. Brooklyn ended up taking her to the Jr's clinic. Poor Heidi really pooped out after that!
We didn't have a single accident in my parents rv, and she wasn't too much of a brat toward Jester. Maybe baby Heidi is growing up?! I took a few pics that I will have to download. I've been busy since we got back home and haven't done that yet~ I am off to work now, but maybe this afternoon I will get them posted.


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, are your parents dog showers too? What breed of dog do they show - Havanese? I wish I would've known Heidi was there on Sunday when we came ~ I would've loved to see her. She's such a cutie and her coloring is outstanding!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Libby~ Oh no my parents don't show, they are just my cheering section! :biggrin1:
And yes, Heidi was in the rv while we were showing. I took jester back to the trailer, changed my clothes and grabbed Heidi. We went back to the building where we were showing, but everyone was gone! I should have mentioned to you that I had her there! Maybe at the next show. When do you think you will have Kahona in her first show?


----------



## havanesebyha

Katie, after we left the building you all were in we went across to a bigger building with the big dogs, looked around, then we went across to another building. I found several open rings and took Kohana in and we practiced for close to 10 minutes, I even put her up on the table and she was so good, so have decided we will start next month!! My son, Ben, that you met at the Roseville show is even going to learn how to show and will be showing her with me! I think young men look so nice showing dogs and am excited he wants to!


----------



## mintchip

havanesebyha said:


> Katie, after we left the building you all were in we went across to a bigger building with the big dogs, looked around, then we went across to another building. I found several open rings and took Kohana in and we practiced for close to 10 minutes, I even put her up on the table and she was so good, so have decided we will start next month!! My son, Ben, that you met at the Roseville show is even going to learn how to show and will be showing her with me! I think young men look so nice showing dogs and am excited he wants to!


Congratulations Libby!!! Kohana and Ben will be a wonderful team!


----------



## havanesebyha

Thank you Sally! We are all very excited!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok, it's been forever since I have posted Heidi pictures~ 
She is 6 months old today! Bratty as ever! 
Wooo Hooo!


----------



## juliav

Katie,

Heidi is just beautiful. I love her color and her coat is so thick and gorgeous, makes me want to run my fingers through it.


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh my goodness Katie!! Here comes a little champ in the making!! She is going to finish so quickly ~ I can feel it and I sure can see it. Heidi is one gorgeous baby!!! I can't wait to meet her! I have my bet on her she'll finish in less than 6 shows! Go Heidi, Go Girl! :whoo:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Aw, I LOVE HER PICS! Heidi is BEAUTIFUL! I was looking at her colors, compared to Kona's and I think he will look ALMOST IDENTICAL to her when he's bigger! AW!!!!!!!! YAY! Her coat is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, Katie....Heidi is just stunning! She just gets prettier and prettier. In my mind, she's a champ already. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## whitBmom

She is so sweet! So cute!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Now that is one beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Judy A

She is just stunning and her coat...to die for!


----------



## Missy

Wow! Wow! WOW!!! Heidi is gorgeous. and she still has the Saint Bernard Coloring. Can I have her?


----------



## ama0722

She has really held her coloring very nice and grown up adorable.

BTW- Heidi has a nice rear :llama:

Amanda


----------



## TobyBaby

What a beauty. Awwww. So big already.


----------



## Janet Zee

HAPPY 1/2 BIRTHDAY!!Wow! 6 months already. Heidi is just beautiful, love her coloring.


----------



## Jan D

What a DOLL!!!


----------



## Jane

Katie, Heidi is a fuzztop! I love it. She doesn't look like she's fading at all either (colorwise)! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ That's one beautiful Hav you've got there! Her coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - Heidi is looking SO good - what's the first show you are entering her? Sacramento? And I agree Amanda - what a great rear!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my goodness, Heidi is so incredibly beautiful! Her coat is so luxurious looking!


----------



## Diana

Heidi is beautiful! It has been such a pleasure to watch her grow up


----------



## Lina

Katie, Heidi looks gorgeous! I love her color.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Katie, she's beautiful! Is there a chance she might be in Richmond?

Beverly


----------



## good buddy

oh she's sure a beauty! Not that I was looking, but she has a cute little butt!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Heidi is gorgeous! I opened up to that first belly shot - and finally stopped crying from the "rainbow" thread. What a doll - all I could think was, now that is "living the dream!"


----------



## Julie

Heidi is as cute as can be! The time has really went by quickly! 6 months already?Wow! She is cute as a button with her little moptop! I love her!:kiss:


----------



## Sissygirl

Heidi is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## marjrc

Time flies! Heidi is as beautiful as ever. She is so straight, has a great stance and tail and those colors..... just lovely!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*7 months*

Heidi is 7 months now, what a little MopTop! Ha!


----------



## irnfit

She's 7 months and beautiful, even if she has no eyes. :biggrin1: Now we need a pic with her eyes showing.


----------



## Poornima

An absolutely adorable Mop Top! Love her coloring and marking.


----------



## Judy A

Oh Katie, she is just so stunning! I love her coloring and that apricot head is so cute!


----------



## Missy

Katie, you take spectacular pictures when you don't feel well. I really want Heidi even with her eyes hidden. She is just a doll.


----------



## earfax

what a beautiful dog


----------



## ama0722

I love that messy hair stage!


----------



## BeverlyA

She is just gorgeous!
I love her!

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl

I am so excited that I will get to meet everyone on Friday.


----------



## Lina

Katie, she is gorgeous, eyes or no eyes!


----------



## juliav

Kate,

She just keeps getting more beautiful!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Adorable!*


----------



## havaluv

Oh my gosh, Heidi is STUNNING! I love her coloring!


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ Heidi is one adorable doll baby!


----------



## luchetel

Heidi is beautiful! How much does she weigh now?

You've inspired me to take a few pictures of Jackson to post!
Lynn


----------



## good buddy

Love love love the red hairdo!! She really has the mop-top goin' on!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

See...she really does have eyes under all that mop! I weighed her yesterday, a nice tubby 11 lbs!


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she's so cute. I love her markings and glad she kept the colors.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Katie - she's really looking great. Can't wait to see her "in person" again.


----------



## Missy

Heidi is gorgeous!!!! Please!!!!!!! pretty please can I have her? If I could have her and Mousse I would feel whole- I swear.


----------



## juliav

Awww,

she is just too good looking!!!


----------



## marjrc

Katie, Heidi is soooooo pretty ! Love her colors, love her face and stance. She's going to go far in the show ring, I'm sure!


----------



## Poornima

Katie, Heidi looks so adorable. Love her coloring. Keep those cute pictures coming.


----------



## jillnors2

Dang, can't you just move MOP TOP to the East Coast please? LOL. I love Heidi's coloring, Katie, what is that coloring officially named? I want one just like it!!
Jill


----------

